# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کنکورپنجم

## fateme18

سلام به همگی ،نمیدونم ازکجا شروع کنم،من کسی هستم که رشته اصلی که دبیرستان خوندم ریاضی بوده دوسال کنکور ریاضی شرکت کردم و دوسال کنکور انسانی ،سه سال اول هیچی نخوندم ولی سال آخر وخوندم ولی قبول نشدم ،ازسال چهارم دبیرستان متاهلم والان که دارم این تاپیک میزنم یه بچه چهار ماهه دارم ،از وقتی فهمیدم فرهنگیان افزایش سن خورده تو فکر کنکور دوباره ام ولی میترسم که دوباره نشه اونم با کلی هزینه تهیه کتاب نظام جدید، از طرفی از اینکه دراینده حسرت بخورم که فرصتش داشتم ولی کاری نکردم، ازتون راهنمایی میخوام؟؟؟؟؟لطفا مسخره ام نکنین چون توشرایط من قرار نداشتین

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

الان مشکلت چیه دقیقا من که نفهمیدم

----------


## imf

*خودتون گفتید ما تو شرایط شما نبودیم و بنابراین هیچ درکی هم از شرایطتتون نداریم، خب پس الان ما چی بگیم... 
پی دی اف کتاب ها رو دان کنید ببینید تواناییشو با توجه به شرایطتتون دارید یانه، بعد تصمیم بگیرید چه کنید! 
=/*

----------


## Frozen

*اولا که قدم نی نی کوچولوت مبارک باشه ♥_♥
دوما بنظرم خیلی کار سختیه با توجه به شرایطتت ...واقعا کسی نمیتونه بگه میشه یا نه...خودت دو دوتا چهارتا کن
بشین یه فصل از هر کتاب رو از رو پی دی اف بخون ببین تواناییشو داری یا نه...بیخودی اولش کلی پول خرج نکن کتاب بخری بعدا ببینی برات سخته
امیدوارم که موفق و خوشحال باشی عزیزم ^^*

----------


## reza fff

بخدا فرهنگیان چیزی نداره بدست اوردنش...نشدنش واقا سختتره
با توجه ب شرایط خودتون ی برنامه اصولی بچینید و هدف داشته باشید..یعنی بدونید چ درصدایی حداقل باید بزنید
انشالله موفق میشید

----------


## reza fff

درمورد منابعم چون رشته های عالی نمیخواید میتونید فقط با کتابای جمعبندی درسنامه دار ادامه بدید
چیزی ک شما هدفتونه لازم نیست ب هیچعنوان چند منبعی باشبد..چن تا از این کتابا دان کنید ببینید با کدوم راحتید

----------


## 1401

> سلام به همگی ،نمیدونم ازکجا شروع کنم،من کسی هستم که رشته اصلی که دبیرستان خوندم ریاضی بوده دوسال کنکور ریاضی شرکت کردم و دوسال کنکور انسانی ،سه سال اول هیچی نخوندم ولی سال آخر وخوندم ولی قبول نشدم ،ازسال چهارم دبیرستان متاهلم والان که دارم این تاپیک میزنم یه بچه چهار ماهه دارم ،از وقتی فهمیدم فرهنگیان افزایش سن خورده تو فکر کنکور دوباره ام ولی میترسم که دوباره نشه اونم با کلی هزینه تهیه کتاب نظام جدید، از طرفی از اینکه دراینده حسرت بخورم که فرصتش داشتم ولی کاری نکردم، ازتون راهنمایی میخوام؟؟؟؟؟لطفا مسخره ام نکنین چون توشرایط من قرار نداشتین


شمانگفتین تا کنکور چه سالی میتونید فرهنگیان شرکت کنید اگر کنکور 1400 مهلت آخرتون که هیچی کارتون خیلی سخت مخصوصا متاهل و بچه داری مگر ایکه خانواده بیان کمک که بتونین 4 ماه صبح تا شب بخونین اما اگر برای 1401 وقت دارین به نظر من برای امسال خودتون تو دهن نندازین از الان تا آخر شهریور بی سرو صدا 4 تا از درسای انسانی که نقطه ضعفتون شروع به خوندن کنید بقیشم از مهر استارت جدی بزنین تا اونموقع بچه هم بزرگتر شده نگهداریش آسونتره

----------


## _Joseph_

:Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## fateme18

> شمانگفتین تا کنکور چه سالی میتونید فرهنگیان شرکت کنید اگر کنکور 1400 مهلت آخرتون که هیچی کارتون خیلی سخت مخصوصا متاهل و بچه داری مگر ایکه خانواده بیان کمک که بتونین 4 ماه صبح تا شب بخونین اما اگر برای 1401 وقت دارین به نظر من برای امسال خودتون تو دهن نندازین از الان تا آخر شهریور بی سرو صدا 4 تا از درسای انسانی که نقطه ضعفتون شروع به خوندن کنید بقیشم از مهر استارت جدی بزنین تا اونموقع بچه هم بزرگتر شده نگهداریش آسونتره


خیلی ممنون ازنظرتون بله ۱۴۰۱هم میتونم شرکت کنم ونظر خودمم همینه ولی خب همسرم اصرار داشت که امسال ثبت‌نام کنم، امسال که گذشت درصدای خوبی زدم واینکه شنیدم نظام جدید از قدیم راحت ترم هست درسای عربی وادبیاتش مخصوصا، بله من اگه کنکورهم شرکت کنم به هیچکسی قرار نیست بگم

----------


## fateme18

> __


الان شما دقیقا به چی میخندین؟

----------


## fateme18

> 


؟؟؟

----------


## fateme18

> درمورد منابعم چون رشته های عالی نمیخواید میتونید فقط با کتابای جمعبندی درسنامه دار ادامه بدید
> چیزی ک شما هدفتونه لازم نیست ب هیچعنوان چند منبعی باشبد..چن تا از این کتابا دان کنید ببینید با کدوم راحتید


خیلی متشکرم از نظرتون ،چی بگم والا این فرهنگیان شده هفت خوان، بخصوص که ظرفیت منطقمون خیلی کمه

----------


## fateme18

> *اولا که قدم نی نی کوچولوت مبارک باشه ♥_♥
> دوما بنظرم خیلی کار سختیه با توجه به شرایطتت ...واقعا کسی نمیتونه بگه میشه یا نه...خودت دو دوتا چهارتا کن
> بشین یه فصل از هر کتاب رو از رو پی دی اف بخون ببین تواناییشو داری یا نه...بیخودی اولش کلی پول خرج نکن کتاب بخری بعدا ببینی برات سخته
> امیدوارم که موفق و خوشحال باشی عزیزم ^^*


مرسیییی عزیزم

----------


## reza fff

> خیلی ممنون ازنظرتون بله ۱۴۰۱هم میتونم شرکت کنم ونظر خودمم همینه ولی خب همسرم اصرار داشت که امسال ثبت‌نام کنم، امسال که گذشت درصدای خوبی زدم واینکه شنیدم نظام جدید از قدیم راحت ترم هست درسای عربی وادبیاتش مخصوصا، بله من اگه کنکورهم شرکت کنم به هیچکسی قرار نیست بگم


خب برا همین امسال برنامه ریزی کنید قالش کنده شه بره..انصافا برا فرهنگیان بخواید ی سال و نیم صبر کنید ب خودتون خیانت کردید اصلن چیزی نداره

----------


## _Joseph_

> ؟؟؟


*خوب مشکلاتی که گفتید به من و کنکور و بقیه مربوط نمیشه و منم ایموجی گذاشتم که باهات همدردی کرده باشم لاقل

فرهنگیان میخوای؟ نمیدونم از کدوم رشته راحت تر میشه قبول شد فرهنگیان ولی اینو میدونم که راهش چیزی که رفتید و الان میخوایید برید نیست . بشینید درستون رو بخونید از الآن هم دیره و زمان زیادی ندارید که همه چیزو و کتاب رو در حد عالی بخونید ولی میتونید دو تا پایه رو روش سرمایه گذاری کنید و یا گزینشی از سه پایه شروع به خوندن کنید (نظر شخصی من اگه جای شما بودم قطعا از الان نمیتونستم همه چی رو بخونم شاید شما تونستید و تواناتر بودید)امسال یکم کار سخته در ضمن با بچه تحصیل تو دانشگاه سخت تر هم هست خاله من امسال حقوق قبول شدن و شرایطشون مثل شما بود ولی ایشون 13 ماه درس خوندن به طور جدی خوب کارتون خیلی سخته واقعا و شرایطتون ویژه است به نظرم به یه مشاور خانواده مشورت کنید در این مورد 18 سالگی واقعا بچه 4 ماهه خیلی دل و جرئت دارید به خدا کنکور چیزی نیست برای شما*  :Yahoo (20): *
تامام*

----------


## .Delaram

تونستن یا نتونستن ک کاملا دست خودته
کتابارو دست ۲ بگیر که هزینش کمتر بشه
حتمااا به کمک احتیاج داری برای نگهداری کوچولوت
فقط نمیفهمم چرا سال دیگ؟ ۵ ماه کمه واسه فرهنگیان؟!

----------


## MoeinSanjary

لطفا تا وقتی تصمیمای زندگیتونو نگرفتین کسی رو وارد این دنیای نحس نکنین. بچه پدر و مادر می خواد. نه این که ولش کنین به امون خدا و بذارینش خونه بابابزرگ مادربزرگش.

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط MoeinSanjary


لطفا تا وقتی تصمیمای زندگیتونو نگرفتین کسی رو وارد این دنیای نحس نکنین. بچه پدر و مادر می خواد. نه این که ولش کنین به امون خدا و بذارینش خونه بابابزرگ مادربزرگش.


چرابا داری محدود میکنی؟
والا پدر بزرگ و مادر بزرگ  مهربون و باشعور ....خیلی بهتر از مادر و پدر بی تجربه هست.
من با  استاتر کاری ندارم.....ولی من دور برم اکثرا شاغل هستند!دور بر نزدیکم منظورمه 
ین بچه ها مودب تر با آرامش تر هستند.بزرگم سد عذاب وجدان نداره من باعث در جا زدن مامانم شدم....خیلی هم به مادرش افتخار میکنه!
من دوربرم تا دلت بخواد مادر بوده تو خونه درس مبخونده ولی نمیذاشتند بچه متوجه بشه! مامان بزرگ و عمه...بزرگشون کرده...اونم ۵،۶ سال...
کاملا بچه های باهوش و عالی هستند...._

----------


## fateme18

> تونستن یا نتونستن ک کاملا دست خودته
> کتابارو دست ۲ بگیر که هزینش کمتر بشه
> حتمااا به کمک احتیاج داری برای نگهداری کوچولوت
> فقط نمیفهمم چرا سال دیگ؟ ۵ ماه کمه واسه فرهنگیان؟!


کمک ندارم بخاطر همین ساعت مطالعه ام خیلی خیلی کمه

----------


## fateme18

> لطفا تا وقتی تصمیمای زندگیتونو نگرفتین کسی رو وارد این دنیای نحس نکنین. بچه پدر و مادر می خواد. نه این که ولش کنین به امون خدا و بذارینش خونه بابابزرگ مادربزرگش.


حالا شما خونسردی خودتون روحفظ کنین ،منم بچمو پیش پدر بزرگ مادربزرگش نزاشتم

----------


## Hacker

@1401 بزار 1401 و این پنج ماه که بقیه دارن نهایت زورشونو میزنن در آرامش و بدون عذاب وجدان سر کن، درست میگم؟
ایشون اگه میتونن تو این مدت از بیست درصد توانایی شون استفاده کنن وقتی موکول کنن به آینده نهایت از پنج درصد توانایی شون استفاده کنن. نقضش هم نکنید که ما انسانها به یک تایم لاین حساسیم و هرچی به آخر زمانبندی نزدیک میشیم تلاش بیشتری از خودمون نشون میدیم، این تو فطرت ما هست و موجب بقامون در گذشته میشده
خودتون رو گول میزنید حداقل به ایشون اون وعده وعید های پوچ رو ندید.

----------

